# WCG-TPU's Father Day Crunching Challenge (June 10th-21st, 2015)- for Dad, for Kreij/Win Stuff!!!



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

*** UPDATE- Challenge is on- full throttle Team!!!***

*TPU's Father's Day Crunching Challenge*- *join us June 10th (0:00 UTC) thru June 21st, 2015 (24:00 UTC) to honor Dad, Kreij, crunch/fold and win some cool stuff!!!

Welcome to TPU's Father's Day Crunching Challenge
We usually host a Mother's Day Challenge in May each year- however, with June 10th marking 1 year since the passing of our dear friend, Kreij, we have decided to honor his memory and all of the other Dad's out there by crunching and/or folding for them this year. We're hoping that you can join us in this mission.

Kreij- We miss you Bud!!! 






Link to official Challenge:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7298
We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support for the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home.
The plan:
Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.
Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some great prizes.
How to join:
* note- our Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing prizes with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7750/GeForce 560 or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 
For crunching....
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
Our Team thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
For folding....
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
Folding Team thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/
Some of our past Challenge threads:


Spoiler



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/


Many more here too:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
Challenges link at WCG:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!
*


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 




*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "By Cruncher's for Crunchers" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general.

*Prize List*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me

*Hardware/Software Prizes
- $20 Paypal gift* provided by @Deelron
* - $25 Paypal gift* provided by @Norton
* - $100 Paypal gift* provided by @mjkmike
* - $100 Paypal gift* provided by @twilyth
* - 2x2GB Samsung DDR3 ram** provided by @4x4n
* - CM Storm Mizar** laser gaming mouse provided by @sneekypeet
* - Cryorig H7** CPU Cooler provided by @sneekypeet
- *Bitfenix fans and LED strips** provided by @Bow
- *Scythe Mugen 4* cpu cooler provided by @Heaven7
- *2x 8pin MB cable extensions* (White) provided by @Heaven7

***available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise
*
 Kreij Memorial Father's Day giveaway rig:*
We will plan to giveaway the rig as a kickoff to the Challenge so the Dad who receives it can enjoy it on Father's Day 
**note-*_ the Kreij Father Day rigs are *available to all of TPU*! Participation in crunching/folding or the Challenge is optional. See my sig for a link_


*Game giveaway-* hosted by @manofthem

Link: TBA



Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:

* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)

- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp Father's Day Challenge

- Earn a minimum of 5,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)

- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 6/28/2014 (whichever comes 1st)

- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.

- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge

How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):



Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:



> Originally Posted by The System
> 
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> ...






The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



Note(s):

- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm ready to rock this Challenge like nobody's business!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

I usually take a bottle to a celebration, this time I'm taking chips   (mainly Intel)

Xeon x5650 @ 3.9ghz
Xeon l5620  @ 3.0ghz
Q6600 @ 3.0ghz
Athloniix4 640 @ 3.6ghz

18 pretty fast cores/28 threads


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I usually take a bottle to a celebration, this time I'm taking chips   (mainly Intel)



Here are my party favors:
- i7 2600k
- i7 970
- Xeon L5639
- i3 2120 (crunching for *Kreij*)
- Opteron 6168 (x4) (crunching for *Kreij*)

*66 *cores/*84* threads


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2015)

I am ready for the challenge, In the last few days i have been working hard on my server in order to add more cores, I have added 24 more threads, in total 88 of 112 threads will be rocking for the challenge.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

Will everyone please post so i can go to sleep.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have 2 confirmed laptops with
i7 4900mq at 3.9
i7 4700mq at 3.4.
desktop-i7 5820k at 4.3.
Smartphone with snapdragon 801 that underclocks to 1.2-1.4 due to heat.
I am trying to get another laptop going with a i7 3920xm at 4.4 but the motherboard might be fried.

so 18 cores and 28 threads


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2015)

Even when I'm feeling pretty good about my crunchers, you guys put me to shame  

The heat I'm packing:
4770k @4.3
4790 @3.8
2600k @3.6ish? (still have to get this done and tweaked)
4670k @3.8 (not mine, on loan)

Total: 16 Cores / 28 Threads, a personal best for me  


Great work everyone, bring on the crunch!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2015)

does WCG Run on linux/ARM ?
I have a odroid xtu 3 comming in the mail its a 8 core ARM V8 BIG_LITTLE


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well ya all know you can count me in!! 

I'll be running three rigs at 12 cores/24 threads. 

Dang, wish I had more.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2015)

count me in  I'll have a pair of L5520s "on loan" for about 10 days so I'll get some of their PPD for the challenge.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 6, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> does WCG Run on linux/ARM ?
> I have a odroid xtu 3 comming in the mail its a 8 core ARM V8 BIG_LITTLE


Yes sir, Bionc can run on ARM processors. Download the Bionc app from the google play store. Search for "bionc", install, put in your name and password in the WCG and you're set. 

I dont know how it will run on a big-Little processor. I would think it will only run on the big cores.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 6, 2015)

my and the trusty i5 2400 are in  may put the 3570K to work for this challenge as well


----------



## adulaamin (Jun 6, 2015)

I can only guarantee to contribute 4 cores/8 threads. I'm still picking up some parts for another PC and trying to fix/revive an Athlon II x4 at home. I hope to get them ready before then.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2015)

I never stopped so I'm in by default 

Crunching with one X5675 and two E5-2630 V2's


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 6, 2015)

Received my Maximus Gene back from RMA and picked up another 4790k, should have it up this weekend. That gives me 8 cores/16 threads for the challenge.


----------



## st2000 (Jun 6, 2015)

i'm in, never stopped(for few months) but changed for 4c/8t


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

*31 *Teams are in for the Challenge so far! 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7298

Also, I should have the prize post completed and a request in for a TPU front page piece in to @W1zzard and @btarunr so keep an eye out for both later today.

AND

The Kreij Memorial is giving away two PC's for Father's Day to any TPU forum member or their Dad, etc.. Check out the link in my sig and get in on it!


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm always up for a Challengeeven though I never stopped crunching. Been trying to expand the crunching farm but unfortunately funds have limited me lately, I'm still trying. 

FX8320 @ 4Ghz
i7 860 @ 3Ghz
i7 2600K @ 4.7Ghz
Xeon W3520 @ 3.7Ghz
Xeon L5639 @ 3.4Ghz

Total:
26 cores / 44 threads


----------



## Bow (Jun 6, 2015)

I never stopped so I'm in by default 

+1...........


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2015)

Glad to see everyone is rollin' on this packing some nice cores/threads. 


It's the challenge times especially when I wish I had more room in my apartment and more funds to afford more rigs


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Glad to see everyone is rollin' on this packing some nice cores/threads.


I wanted to add 24 more Threads but unfortunately i would need 2 more weeks for that and the Challenge is in 4 days


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm ready to go! My two i7-helpers (4790 and 3632QM) are owned by friends of mine, they have been notified of the challenge. I'm hoping for cooler weather to add my main machine into the mix. All crunching together, it'll be 56C / 112T at work.


----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2015)

2x intel i7 ... 4cores, 8 threads, 
1x amd fx 6300 6cores / 6 threads...
total ... 14 cores, 22 threads ...
i never meet Kreij but let me say fuck you cancer in your name from Costa Rica Lad!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 7, 2015)

Count me in!

FX6300 @4.2GHz 6c/6t
Q6600 @3.2GHz 4c/4t

Both crunching since a week ago.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> Count me in!
> 
> FX6300 @4.2GHz 6c/6t
> Q6600 @3.2GHz 4c/4t
> ...



Very cool good sir, welcome! Mind if I ask your WCG name?  I haven't seen any stones under the "qu4k3r" name...  


Edit:
Nevermind, @Norton showed it to me  I so silly


----------



## FireFox (Jun 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *31 *Teams are in for the Challenge so far



Is this Team for real in the Challenge?
(AUSTRIA for Conchita Wurst)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Jun 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 7, 2015)

I got a 4790K @4.6 this time  , if i managed to get the backup cruncher running i'll be on 6c/12t....

Let the crunching begin


----------



## FireFox (Jun 7, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> I got a 4790K @4.6 this time  , if i managed to get the backup cruncher running i'll be on 6c/12t....
> 
> Let the crunching begin


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2015)

Finally got the new 2600k swapped in and it's crunching away now.  Thanks again @Norton  

I am officially ready for the Challenge now!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is this Team for real in the Challenge?
> (AUSTRIA for Conchita Wurst)


I was amazed somehow as well - it's all about tolerance (that's OK), political correctness, and being good people going with the flow, which is not my concept. So, for me it'll rather be AUSTRIA for TPU!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 8, 2015)

Hopefully I get the 4970k tomorrow so I have time tuesday to get it plugged in and crunching.


----------



## TommyT (Jun 8, 2015)

have two core i3 2120 

start today... if only i can find a better cpu. here the price for 2600 and 3700 and 4690 its almost the same +- 3-6 bucks so...


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2015)

**** UPDATE(S) ***

- Challenge starts in 2 days (6/10 @0:00 GMT (6/9 @8pm Eastern)- time to start spooling up those rigs 

AND

The prize post is updated 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/#post-3293271
*


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 8, 2015)

re-enabled bionic and got kreij pc wound up to 4.4 for the challenge


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2015)

TPU front page piece has been requested!

and

My 4P rig is spooling up its 48 cores for the challenge!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 8, 2015)

do I need todo anyting to the wgc client other then sign in again and wait I am not seeing the challenge in my projects query


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> do I need todo anyting to the wgc client other then sign in again and wait *I am not seeing the challenge in my projects query*



The challenge is a Team thing- all Team members are automatically in so it won't show up in projects (check link in OP for our Team progress after the challenge starts)


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2015)

*10 hours to go before Challenge start!!! 

40+ Teams are signed up to join us!* 

*Spread the word- bring the heat!!! *


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2015)

I will bring the heat, the heat is clocked at 90C and in quad flavors.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm ready to get started! I've already spooled up the 4670k@4.0. It's getting a bit warm to crunch but I'm sure I can manage it for a while.

EDIT: Early morning spelling.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2015)

Note to self

1. Go to town
2. Buy PSU
3. Build pc
4. Install WCG
5. Make sure the Wife doesnt notice when she gets home from work.

I LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Note to self
> 
> 1. Go to town
> 2. Buy PSU
> ...


Will she notice the AC turned down or the extra heat coming from somewhere?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2015)

We are in Wales, extra heat is an issue maybe 2 or 3 days every year.

I have no idea what AC means.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 9, 2015)

I have to say, here in alabama with 26c weather most of the time and 80% humidity you feel the heat. I have a fan in the room so it's all good.


----------



## Bow (Jun 9, 2015)

I am heading to New England Dragway this weekend for my fix.  Going to leave both rigs up and crunching.
GLA


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> We are in Wales, extra heat is an issue maybe 2 or 3 days every year.
> 
> I have no idea what AC means.


The AC, air conditioner


----------



## FireFox (Jun 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> *10 hours to go before Challenge start!!!
> 
> 40+ Teams are signed up to join us!*
> 
> *Spread the word- bring the heat!!! *


----------



## peche (Jun 9, 2015)

my machines already running !!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2015)

time for town.....ssssssssh dont tell her.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 9, 2015)

My moto e joined the party 

2 cores @70%


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 9, 2015)

My puny 5350 is on the job.


----------



## madness777 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm in! 

i7 3770k 4.5GHz 4C/8T (undisturbed)
i3 3250 3.5GHz 2C/4T (main computer)
E8400 3GHz 2C/2T (parents computer, golden chip but no proper cooling to run it on some proper GHz)

Starting now!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Jun 9, 2015)

I am Ready To GO!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2015)

Will have a few 100F+ days to start the challenge but I guess it's time to put this WC loop to a real test (without AC as usual ) Let's see what happens!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> bring the heat!!!


Please don't say heat.   It was 94°F here yesterday, and I don't want to get the AC out yet.  I'm running my i3-3220T 24/7, and my i7's overnight.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2015)

The 4P is keeping my little office at home nice and toasty! 

Supposed to be nearly 90F later this week too...


----------



## Arjai (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, got the PSU for This Ole Comp, my socket A for those that don't know, and it appears something is amiss with the EPoX MB. Everything fires up, fans HDD, spins constantly but, no video.

I put in the Shuttle An35N Ultra, which is supposed to be compatible to my 3200 Barton. Same result except the HDD light did not light up, it was spinning, and no video.

The EPox, is not compatible with the 3200+.

So, either both boards are done, or the 6800GT I got, is done.

If I manage to have any energy for more disassembly, I am going to put my 6600gt back in the shuttle board, which has a known good chip in it, a 2500+, and see if I can get anything on screen.

If that doesn't work...I may go back to the  MSI KT880, original board, for a while.

That while depends on an Ebay auction I am in for an ASUS MB. If, and when, that comes, I will have a tested board to work with, that is 3200+ workable.

This Ole Comp will live on! As soon as I can figure the little effen-hiemer out!!

So, looks like 5 cores and 2 threads, for the challenge.  Maybe, I can get the MAD Cruncher over here, soon, and get 2 more AMD Cores going. Oh, I forgot, I have that Amazon Server slowly rolling through WU's, also.

My current Crunching Farm.




So, 6C and 2HT, so far.

I'm gonna call my buddy, that has the MAD Cruncher. I would rather spend a little time on that, than take This Ole Comp apart, again!


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2015)

*Ready*.... *SET..........CRUNCH!!!!*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2015)

Facing a lot of unstable machines, but I'll fire up what I can. I'll be there with a dual Xeon E5450 at least.
Wait, it STARTED? Crapcrapcrapcrapcrapcrap.


OneMoar said:


> does WCG Run on linux/ARM ?
> I have a odroid xtu 3 comming in the mail its a 8 core ARM V8 BIG_LITTLE


Only if it's running Android. You can install the Linux BOINC client no problems, but it won't get any work.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 10, 2015)

OK, just dumped 55 WU's from my LappyTop!

*Let's GO TPU!!!

*


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 10, 2015)

Time for a dump on 3 computers.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm crunching, but under the Kreij account so my numbers aren't separate. Hoping that isn't a problem for anything.

But now I should be fully ramped up. 4.1Ghz and all 4 cores to the max!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

I tried to do a big dump for starting but didn't prepare correctly and it blew up in my face... aka ran out of work way too soon. 

Eh, next time it will be flawless








ALso a little disappointed that I didn't get a chance to push the new 2600k acquisition a little more for a little extra, but alas, next time it will be flawless


----------



## Broom2455 (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be crunching as I always do,24/7 - 8 cores @4ghz
Only one pc at home


----------



## revin (Jun 10, 2015)

Still have my Poncho F@H for Dean, I'm only one still on it but I'm pushing it hard 
Go Crunchers !! See you on the Folding side !


----------



## Onderon (Jun 10, 2015)

Really happy to announce i started Crunching albeit with a q6600 3.2 and a 750ti. q6600 shows 3900ppd on 2 cores? and 750ti shows 49000 ppd? are those numbers ok?
Started crunching for Kreij and for my 1 year old son. i can leave it crunching 24/7 ^^


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Onderon said:


> Really happy to announce i started Crunching albeit with a q6600 3.2 and a 750ti. q6600 shows 3900ppd on 2 cores? and 750ti shows 49000 ppd? are those numbers ok?
> Started crunching for Kreij and for my 1 year old son. i can leave it crunching 24/7 ^^



Welcome! 

If your gpu is cranking out some numbers, that sounds like folding (F@H) which is also a spectacular thing! 


Edit: if you are crunching on your CPU using boinc, please ensure you followed this link which registers you under our team
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 10, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Please don't say heat.   It was 94°F here yesterday, and I don't want to get the AC out yet.  I'm running my i3-3220T 24/7, and my i7's overnight.


you are lucky its close to 113°F here.


----------



## Onderon (Jun 10, 2015)

i paused it for a second and when i started folding again it showed a lower ppd.
im only using this client. its that alright? 
these numbers are on a q6600 3.2 wc and a 750ti. btw i had to download a "gpu.txt" because the gpu was showing "unsupported" but now it seems like its running properly


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Onderon said:


> i paused it for a second and when i started folding again it showed a lower ppd.
> im only using this client. its that alright?
> these numbers are on a q6600 3.2 wc and a 750ti. btw i had to download a "gpu.txt" because the gpu was showing "unsupported" but now it seems like its running properly



Indeed what I thought, that's F@H which can utilize gpus. Folding is great too and will qualify you for some prizes during the challenge.

If you want to contribute to the team's output directly for the challenge, you'll need to join the WCG team and install boinc.


Edit: additionally if you pause your folding client, the estimated ppd is bound to lower a bit. However, the same is true with both WCG and F@H, and that is that you need to let the clients run uninterrupted for a few days for numbers to maximize and even out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2015)

@Onderon , you are actually Folding, which is fine.  As both a Cruncher and a Folder, I would suggest Crunching on your CPU instead of Folding.
Pause CPU slot.
Delete CPU slot.
Install BOINC  http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## wotevajjjj (Jun 10, 2015)

Alright, I put a system together yesterday with some old parts to fold for you guys. It won't be much in terms of ppd, but it's something 

Edit: first 100K points are in 
Edit2: 200K now


----------



## Onderon (Jun 10, 2015)

perfect will do when i get home later today


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2015)

crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch,  &crunch, 

Lets rock this challenge!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 10, 2015)

peche said:


> crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch, crunch,  &crunch,
> 
> Lets rock this challenge!!!


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2015)

Xeon x5570, i7 3930k, and Pentium G3240 up and crunching as well.
Steam summer sale starts tomorrow. My faith will be tried.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Xeon x5570, i7 3930k, and Pentium G3240 up and crunching as well.
> Steam summer sale starts tomorrow. My faith will be tried.



Yeah, that's going to be tough with a steam sale starting right at the start of our challenge 

I've already accepted not gaming on my pc during the challenge, so last night I struck up FC3 on ps3, and it was just fairly weak sauce compared to pc. 





Speaking of games, I should have the game giveaway up tomorrow night, Friday at the latest. Lots of stuff going on right now around here so I'm backed up a little bit, especially since my whole family is going to see Jurassic World tomorrow night


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Speaking of games, I should have the game giveaway up tomorrow night, Friday at the latest.


Are you in need of donations? I could throw a thing or two in.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2015)

Had some thunder storms roll in last night, opted to keep the PC crunching- power outage hits. Looks like it damaged my SSD. Have it back running and will examine the damage later -_-


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Had some thunder storms roll in last night, opted to keep the PC crunching- power outage hits. Looks like it damaged my SSD. Have it back running and will examine the damage later -_-


what a shame !!
hope you will find the problem there!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Had some thunder storms roll in last night, opted to keep the PC crunching- power outage hits. Looks like it damaged my SSD. Have it back running and will examine the damage later -_-



That sucks Bud


----------



## Arjai (Jun 11, 2015)

Arjai said:


> That while depends on an Ebay auction I am in for an ASUS MB. If, and when, that comes, I will have a tested board to work with, that is 3200+ workable.



I won the Auction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151701822880?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Can't WAIT!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2015)

xvi said:


> Are you in need of donations? I could throw a thing or two in.



Indeed that would be most appreciated. PM'd you  



theonedub said:


> Had some thunder storms roll in last night, opted to keep the PC crunching- power outage hits. Looks like it damaged my SSD. Have it back running and will examine the damage later -_-



It seems that when you have storms, it kicks up storms on my end too. Sorry that it damaged the ssd, that really sucks   I hope you make out alright.

We had some crazy thunderstorms here today and tonight too. I thought for sure some power was going to be unstable and shutdown/restart a rig or 2, but thankfully they remained stable.  However, I did have to reboot my main rig because I think I had a black screen error thing, presumably gpu related.  It appeared that the pc was still on and running, but I couldn't get video output.  Eh, quick reboot solved it so all's well.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 1 Results  






Great work team


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2015)

yes!!!
still rocking crew!!!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Day 1 Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guess there's nothing to worry about here... this team rocks!


----------



## nightriderjt (Jun 12, 2015)

Cruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunch!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2015)

nightriderjt said:


> Cruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunch!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey guys, it's been a long day for me, and it finished very nicely with a big family night outing to the theater for a little Jurassic World action!   Finally home and exhausted so I'm off to bed.  What this means is the Game Giveaway will be up tomorrow so we can all look forward to that. 

Great work so far team, Crunch on everyone!


----------



## st2000 (Jun 12, 2015)

just cant understand - where are snurk and friends?
they had gigantic score last challenge


----------



## madness777 (Jun 12, 2015)

Adding my Xeon 3065 2.33GHz 2C/2T to the mix.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

st2000 said:


> just cant understand - where are snurk and friends?
> they had gigantic score last challenge



Iirc last challenge they had that one user whose PPD was totally insane; that said user bounced around from team to team, and he's not there anymore.... iirc. 



madness777 said:


> Adding my Xeon 3065 2.33GHz 2C/2T to the mix.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

Day 2 Results 






Edit: Oops, sorry for double post


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Day 2 Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it's all about participation and crunching for the good of humanity...

But I sure hope TPU continues to crush the competition in spectacular style


----------



## st2000 (Jun 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> But I sure hope TPU continues to crush the competition in spectacular style


i think that this challenge just gives an opportunity to start, once you started - you dont stop crunching(even 40%-50% if it realy hot or used for gaming/work)
so just meet new members and thumbs up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

I took the back off my phone just in case Boinc pushed it a bit too far.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 12, 2015)

Wish I had time to OC the 4790k but atleast it's crunching for the cause!!  Great job everybody!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

Game giveaway will be up this evening.  



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I took the back off my phone just in case Boinc pushed it a bit too far.



Man that thing looks alive, like an alien. Crazy


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Game giveaway will be up this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Man that thing looks alive, like an alien. Crazy



I was going to say that it is an Apple phone but i better not.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

*Game Giveaway is up and active!*


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 13, 2015)

so we still winning ??


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> so we still winning ??



Indeed so.  It seems the Challenge results get updated a little slower than I anticipated, and results are only up through Day 2, as found here:







Results should update sometime in the morning...


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 13, 2015)

Dang power outage got me last night.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

Day 3 Results


----------



## revin (Jun 13, 2015)

That's awesome ! 

#10 Carthage R9 School is about 20 min from me, glad to see them in it !!


----------



## madness777 (Jun 13, 2015)

Adding an E4500 2.2GHz to my collection, all in all 12C/18T
That's all the CPU's I have in my house right now Bhahaha =]


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

I wonder if it F@H will run on my ARM router


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

something isn't right when  sign into WGC its not showing any points generated ...  last returned result was in oct ....
wtf... its running its crunching what I am missing ...
FAIL... I don't think I am using the right BAM info its stil lset to tpu_remembers_kreji
@Norton whatd I do wrong here lol


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> something isn't right when  sign into WGC its not showing any points generated ...  last returned result was in oct ....
> wtf... its running its crunching what I am missing ...
> FAIL... I don't think I am using the right BAM info its stil lset to tpu_remembers_kreji
> @Norton whatd I do wrong here lol



That's odd, it is showing your last results returned on October of 2014.  Just checked Free-DC and I didn't see your name returning points...   Could you post a screenie of your BOINC running?

also when did you fire BOINC up?  Perhaps it just needs time to complete, upload, and have the work units validated...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That's odd, it is showing your last results returned on October of 2014.  Just checked Free-DC and I didn't see your name returning points...   Could you post a screenie of your BOINC running?


WGC has been running when the machine is idle since the challenge started it sleeps during the night because the power here has been really bad lately


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

o well at least its folding...
not worried about credit ... points are points


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> View attachment 65737
> WGC has been running when the machine is idle since the challenge started it sleeps during the night because the power here has been really bad lately



Not sure.  Check under the tab "Projects" and ensure your name and Techpowerup are listed there accordingly.  Other than giving it a little time to validate WUs, I'm dumber than Forrest Gump


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Not sure.  Check under the tab "Projects" and ensure your name and Techpowerup are listed there accordingly.  Other than giving it a little time to validate WUs, I'm dumber than Forrest Gump


I think I am signed into the wrong grid account ... @Norton ?????? halp
at least its crunching was worried it wasn't doing anything lol
no wonder my score has been non-existent for 8 months O_O ;(


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> something isn't right when  sign into WGC its not showing any points generated ...  last returned result was in oct ....
> wtf... its running its crunching what I am missing ...
> FAIL... I don't think I am using the right BAM info its stil lset to tpu_remembers_kreji
> @Norton whatd I do wrong here lol



You're using the Kreij lives on name for the PC?

This should be your rig here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3180706

EDIT- this one:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3308774


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I think I am signed into the wrong grid account ... @Norton ?????? halp
> at least its crunching was worried it wasn't doing anything lol
> no wonder my score has been non-existent for 8 months O_O ;(



Any chance you're crunching under Kreij?  What cpu are you running there?  We can check under Kreij's account in Free-DC to see if your cpu is returning results.  Kind of only works if no other person is using that same cpu though lol



Norton said:


> You're using the Kreij lives on name for the PC?
> 
> This should be your rig here:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3180706



Ah, there we go then.  Hey, at least you're crunching and working for Kreij!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> You're using the Kreij lives on name for the PC?
> 
> This should be your rig here:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3180706


Yeah the machine name hasn't changed I wasn't crunching during the winter because of the power bill being >300 a month nothing has changed since I got it setup I just set it to unsnooze and let her rip ...
ok so it is working then *confused*
edit: I need to tweak the compute preferences it doesn't seem to be running like it should be either that or my cat is using the computer when I am not home


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> Yeah the machine name hasn't changed I wasn't crunching during the winter because of the power bill being >300 a month nothing has changed since I got it setup I just set it to unsnooze and let her rip ...
> ok so it is working then *confused*



This is the output from the WCG site:






Looks ok to me.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

hmrrm could have sworn I had it running during months 2/3/4 I was using the machine to heat my room ...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

My Odroid xtu 3 will be in next Friday gonna rig it to run from solar power then that can WGC/ F@H 24/7 
I am really starting to hate national grid they keep screwing up the meter readings and then jack the rates up every month
the plan is to be on 50% solar power by the end of next year
I feel guilty for not folding as much as I should I just can't wrap my wallet around 200.00 a month electric bills


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 4 Results


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Day 4 Results



*Sweet!!!* 

Keep em Crunching Team!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 14, 2015)

I am so sorry to announce that i quit the Challenge due to the Heat, it's too hot in my apartment around 15/20c more than outside.

Note: TPU Team will Win anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

Well done for your contribution Mate.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am so sorry to announce that i quit the Challenge due to the Heat,* it's too hot in my apartment* around 15/20c more than outside.
> 
> Note: TPU Team will Win anyway.
> 
> Good luck.



Understand 100%... my 4P is doing its part to heat my place up too. 550watts is a lot of heat to vent out through the cpu coolers!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Understand 100%... my 4P is doing its part to heat my place up too. 550watts is a lot of heat to vent out through the cpu coolers!


And i am just running 1 node of 2, if you thought i was running both.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> And i am just running 1 node of 2, you think if I was running both.



Need to move mine to an outside wall of my house so I can vent the heat out of a window. It's near an inside wall atm and throwing a lot of heat around.... good for winter but not for summer weather


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2015)

I have 4 fans running in my 20x15 room lol


----------



## FireFox (Jun 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Need to move mine to an outside wall of my house so I can vent the heat out of a window. It's near an inside wall atm and throwing a lot of heat around.... good for winter but not for summer weather


I have it near to a window but it's not enough, I have 4 more Machines Crunching.
Yeah for winter would keep the apartment warm enough.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 14, 2015)

I feel for all of you - try to keep cool, crunchers!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 14, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I feel for all of you - try to keep cool, crunchers!


Don't worry, you will have a break and nice dreams without me Crunching


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

10 degrees outside and 22 degrees in my "allocated"  corner of the kitchen with 3 pcs crunching.
The sun is just going down so its nearly time to light the fire in the sitting room.


This is why the Romans stopped when they got to Wales..........perfect weather.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 14, 2015)

Been crunching daily for awhile (since the last big challenge), so obviously count me in too. Still trying to get my 12 core back online, had some problems cooling it lately


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Day 5 Results


----------



## Bow (Jun 15, 2015)

Back from the Drag Races.  Did I miss anything good.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Bow said:


> Back from the Drag Races.  Did I miss anything good.



Well, we are maintaining a healthy lead in the challenge, game giveaway is going on, everybody is hating on AMD right now, Knoxx had to back off crunching a bit due to heat, console gaming is weak sauce but a necessity during a challenge, and I think that sums all up.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Knoxx had to back off crunching a bit due to heat


I did Shutdown just the 2 x 2P Machines and the 4P Machine, i have 2 Machines Crunching, 16 Threads, with that said I am still in the Game


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Well, we are maintaining a healthy lead in the challenge, game giveaway is going on, everybody is hating on AMD right now, Knoxx had to back off crunching a bit due to heat, console gaming is weak sauce but a necessity during a challenge, and I think that sums all up.


Funny post   

But hasn't everyone been hating on AMD for a while now


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

I hate, hating on AMD. I mean really, what have they done to you? Lowered Nvidia prices, numerous times. Beat Intel, back in the day, with the Athlons. At a much cheaper cost...

Why hate? Nothing they have done makes anyone worse! If they weren't around.... we'd all be paying thousands for 5500''s and peening on who got the 5500Ti!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I hate, hating on AMD. I mean really, what have they done to you? Lowered Nvidia prices, numerous times. Beat Intel, back in the day, with the Athlons. At a much cheaper cost...
> 
> Why hate? Nothing they have done makes anyone worse! If they weren't around.... we'd all be paying thousands for 5500''s and peening on who got the 5500Ti!!


amd are hardly competitive at any level they simply .. exist


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> amd are hardly competitive at any level they simply .. exist


We'll see....Zen anyone?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I hate, hating on AMD. I mean really, what have they done to you? Lowered Nvidia prices, numerous times. Beat Intel, back in the day, with the Athlons. At a much cheaper cost...
> 
> Why hate? Nothing they have done makes anyone worse! If they weren't around.... we'd all be paying thousands for 5500''s and peening on who got the 5500Ti!!



Not me bro, I ain't hatin' on nobody!  Check my sys specs and you'll see I'm not hating on AMD, especially their GPUs


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

Day 6 Results


----------



## nightriderjt (Jun 16, 2015)

TPU score is ...devastating!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 16, 2015)

TPU score is about 3M higher than the sum of the scores of the other teams (2-10).

I know this is not about winning but... that's an easy win


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

Day 7 Results


----------



## Bow (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## madness777 (Jun 18, 2015)

Adding another CPU to the challenge and it is:





Let's see how well it does 
I would use my Voodoo 5500 on it just for show but it's too loud =/


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2015)

Day 8 Results


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Bow (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## hat (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, I'd love the DDR3... how I've been needing memory!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

Day 9 Results







We are definitely rockin'


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> We are definitely rockin'



Definitely! 

We have a shot at *100 Million* points by the end of the Challenge too!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Not me bro, I ain't hatin' on nobody!  Check my sys specs and you'll see I'm not hating on AMD, especially their GPUs


Oh I am defiantly hating on Amd. Hell look at my crunching fleet. Yes my main rig is Amd. LOL I will say through the years Amd has taken so much of my money and looks like with Fiji and Zen,  it will get some more.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 20, 2015)

Ack, my PC stopped crunching some time in the past 4 days.  It's back up now.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Ack, my PC stopped crunching some time in the past 4 days.



Uh oh, it's the Matrix! 








So what happened?  If it's like me, it's due to gaming and forgetting to resume crunching


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

Windows updates shut Karen down, and did not restart her. I noticed this morning. I can't be sure but, I think it happened last night, while I was sleeping.

Point is,* check your crunchers!!


*


----------



## Bow (Jun 20, 2015)

Both machines Crunching just fine.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Windows updates shut Karen down, and did not restart her. I noticed this morning. I can't be sure but, I think it happened last night, while I was sleeping.
> 
> Point is,* check your crunchers!!
> 
> ...


Mine reboot after updates and log in automatically


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Mine reboot after updates and log in automatically


I thought mine would, too. e8600, Win7 Home Premium, 7850, Gigabyte MB with G31 chips.

I remember my Socket A restarting, why wouldn't a 775 intel do the same?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I thought mine would, too. e8600, Win7 Home Premium, 7850, Gigabyte MB with G31 chips.
> 
> I remember my Socket A restarting, why wouldn't a 775 intel do the same?


Intel based. Amd just works right. LOL Jk intel guys. I don't know Arjai it should automatically reboot.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

I was a little surprised myself, thus the warning. BTW, @ThE_MaD_ShOt I got the Deluxe board but, I think that 3200+ I bought, way back when, from China, is a loss. I am going through a 2600 in there, tonight, tomorrow, and if it works, I will know for certain.

I do know that the EPox board is toast, and I think my PSU death may have killed the Shuttle board, that you gave me. I am using a bunch of fans and one of the Socket A heatsinks, the Antec, along with memory and the extra 2500's.

W/ the Deluxe, came a 2600k. so that will be going in, for the time being, when I have time...

Sunday is go help my sister with her son's car and then go to a Saints game and then go to bed. So, maybe Tuesday, after getting the Lease signed for my new place, I can take it apart, again!

The MaDcRuNcHeR is effed up. Somehow, with my impatience, I effed up the Kernal in 14.04 rebooting it, when it wasn't ready?

IDK, but when I tried a fresh install, it crashed it!  So, There's another fictional stress monster to right.

So, yea, maybe computers *are* too tough for me to figure out! 

I still have 3 outta 5 computers running! 2 That I built up! So, yea, maybe it's just time to pile it on, for me! 

Or, maybe the crap you all built me is falling apart!! 

Really though, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

@Arjai That Epox board worked great the last time I fired it up which wasn't long before i sent it to you. And that shuttle board i wasn't sure about. The only Socket A board I have left is my very first Nf7-s which has been with me for a very long time and i just can't let it go LOL. It still has it's 2500+ mobile chip in it with 2 gb of mem and a HD2400 pro gpu.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

Day 10 results 








Sorry this is so late today. I had to run out really early this morning and forgot completely 

Also, I'm mobile, screenie may be wonky 

Either way, very well done!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2015)

everybody take your crunchers our of gear and we will coast to the line


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Uh oh, it's the Matrix!
> So what happened?  If it's like me, it's due to gaming and forgetting to resume crunching


Seems like while I was away on a short trip my brother hit no new work accepted.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 20, 2015)

At some point yesterday I lost power while I was away from the house. Only one of my crunchers is on a ups, so all of the other crunchers were off and I didn't think to check them  cause my main PC was still on. So anyways, I realized what happened when I was checking my score this morning.

I've got all of them back online crunching but my main PC might start to game a some.


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2015)

rocking the challenge .. welll done cr3w!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks like the Challenge is beginning to wind down, I'm thinking tomorrow night at ~8pm EST.  It came in like the wind, and on a gentle breeze, it's about to end 

But great work team.  Let's hit this last day like Champs and then we can...


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2015)

*Day 11 Results!!! *







*Great job Team!* 


*We've got about 30 minutes left before the end of the Challenge so thank you for the hard work all of you have done and*

*Happy Father's Day!!! *


**Prize drawings* later tonight so hang around in the post challenge afterglow and enjoy!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, we did a great job!  Very nice work everyone, feels pretty good to have done a swell job  

Can't wait for next challenge!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 22, 2015)

I guess that's it folks! I come into the thread after not being around much, and what do you know it's already over!  I was expecting the middle of the challenge.
I might have been a bit distracted over the past couple days. 

Looks like we crunched well, and there are still prizes to be drawn! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> _*Prize drawings later tonight so hang around in the post challenge afterglow and enjoy!_



Sorry Team... I was well intended to get the drawing done but the need for sleep won over and I didn't make it  
* I don't even remember doing the* Pie* post but apparently I did

Prize drawing will be later today after I get home from work...... will get it done even if I have to down some Red Bull!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2015)

i'd love to win one of the paypal prizes


----------



## Nordic (Jun 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sorry Team... I was well intended to get the drawing done but the need for sleep won over and I didn't make it
> * I don't even remember doing the* Pie* post but apparently I did
> 
> Prize drawing will be later today after I get home from work...... will get it done even if I have to down some Red Bull!


If we must, we can wait another day. Sleep is very important when you have a job like yours.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 22, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i'd love to win one of the paypal prizes


I'm thankful for any type of win


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2015)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I'm thankful for any type of win



As am i, but I don't need any hardware atm.  Also I've never won a PayPal drawing so I'm hoping my luck will change


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> Prize drawing will be later today after I get home from work...... will get it done even if I have to down some Red Bull!


i hope little peche got some paypal gifts .. or at least a cooler for my old 870!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2015)

Making up the list(s) now- may take an hour or two... need to verify a bunch of things first.


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> Making up the list(s) now- may take an hour or two... need to verify a bunch of things first.


i can receive small things like coolers on USA on my other office, [main office is in costa rica]
=D


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> Making up the list(s) now- may take an hour or two... need to verify a bunch of things first.


@Norton  As long as you verify I am on the list it's all good. LOL


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2015)

good luck to all 
KEEP ON KEEPIN ON TPU


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 23, 2015)

I was not going to mention about it but now that we have pointed the subject...


peche said:


> i can receive small things like coolers on USA...


Me too.
I have a lot of family living there in USA since more than 20 years ago.
Just in case.


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2015)

Drawing in progress.... please stand by


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> Drawing in progress.... please stand by


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2015)

*Challenge Prize Winners! *

*Here we go! *

*- $20 Paypal gift provided by @Deelron


Spoiler



@xvi


- $25 Paypal gift provided by @Norton-


Spoiler



@thebluebumblebee


- $100 Paypal gift provided by @mjkmike- 


Spoiler



@theonedub


- $100 Paypal gift provided by @twilyth 


Spoiler



@Toothless


- Scythe Mugen 4 cpu cooler provided by @Heaven7


Spoiler



@st2000


- 2x 8pin MB cable extensions (White) provided by @Heaven7


Spoiler



@CAPSLOCKSTUCK


- 2x2GB Samsung DDR3 ram* provided by @4x4n


Spoiler



@ShiBDiB


- CM Storm Mizar* laser gaming mouse provided by @sneekypeet


Spoiler



@ChristTheGreat


- Cryorig H7* CPU Cooler provided by @sneekypeet


Spoiler



@yotano211


- Bitfenix fans and LED strips* provided by @Bow


Spoiler



@ChaoticG8R


*
*Congrats to the winners and thanks again to the donators! *




*Final Challenge Results:*






*Great job Team!!! *


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats to the happy lucky winners, thanks to the sponsors, wait for next challenge.-


----------



## t_ski (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 23, 2015)

Strong challenge output. Good job team. Congratulations.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 23, 2015)

Strong team effort during this challenge, lets keep it up . Congrats to all of the prize winners 

and a Big Thank You to all that donated for the challenge   .

Also I've got to thank our Capt'n @Norton for putting this whole challenge together and @manofthem  for his always excellent game giveaways.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!  

Great work @Norton for organizing and orchestrating everything for this Challenge! 

And truly great work by all our team(s) during the challenge, well done!!!  




Now I'm out to go hit up some gaming!


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 23, 2015)

Not quite 100 million, but still a fantastic output for the challenge.  

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2015)

If everyone's looking for a round number to pass, just convert to hex. We made over 0x5000000 points! 

Seriously though, really awesome work, everyone! We laid down some really nice numbers.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2015)

*Awesome Work Everyone!!*

This Challenge Has been Truly Awesome!! I'm not sure if this Team has ever sat in *6th place*, before. Not That my head recalls!

Very Nice!! *Thank You All!!
*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2015)

*I won
*

*- 2x 8pin MB cable extensions (White) provided by @Heaven7*
*
*
gotta build another pc now* *
(yep,.......... a free extension cable is just the excuse i needed).



Thankyou @Heaven7 and


----------



## st2000 (Jun 23, 2015)

I win too but think there will be some problem with delivery
@Norton it's glad to see that i'm winner but thinking it's better to redraw mine prize(had some experience with delivery from usa and europe - it's very expensive)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners and a BIG THANK YOU to everyone that participated in this challenge


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks  and gratz to all other winner. Thansk to all crunchers aswell


----------



## Bow (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners and a big  to all who donated and set this up

PM sent to 
*ChaoticG8R

*


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

congrats to all winners, also all people involved on this challenge, thanks for such amazing job!
Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 23, 2015)

It's think it's been great! Congrats to all the lucky winners and thanks to everybody else for being part of this awesome team. 


st2000 said:


> @Norton it's glad to see that i'm winner but thinking it's better to redraw mine prize(had some experience with delivery from usa and europe - it's very expensive)


You got PM, @st2000


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## theonedub (Jun 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Challenge Prize Winners! *
> 
> *Here we go! *
> 
> ...



Awesome  Another successful challenge in the books. 

*Side note*- You don't get an alert when you are tagged in a spoiler 
*
*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2015)

theonedub said:


> *Side note*- You don't get an alert when you are tagged in a spoiler


I did. 
Edit: But maybe that's why we saw so few acknowledgements?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it the donator's job to contact the winner? Not sure how proceed now. Sorry I'm new at this


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2015)

4x4n said:


> Is it the donator's job to contact the winner? Not sure how proceed now. Sorry I'm new at this



Best way I've found to do it is the donator contacts the winner *OR* feel free to contact me and I can act as a go between to assist with/coordinate the exchange.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Norton, I've pm'd the winner.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Awesome  Another successful challenge in the books.
> 
> *Side note- You don't get an alert when you are tagged in a spoiler *



*Reposting the Challenge Prize winners just in case the tag/spoiler issue messed with folks not getting a tag alert.... *

*Challenge Prize Winners! *

*- $20 Paypal gift provided by @Deelron
Winner:
@xvi

- $25 Paypal gift provided by @Norton-
Winner:
@thebluebumblebee

- $100 Paypal gift provided by @mjkmike- 
Winner:
@theonedub

- $100 Paypal gift provided by @twilyth 
Winner:
@Toothless

- Scythe Mugen 4 cpu cooler provided by @Heaven7
Winner:
@st2000

- 2x 8pin MB cable extensions (White) provided by @Heaven7
Winner:
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK

- 2x2GB Samsung DDR3 ram* provided by @4x4n
Winner:
@ShiBDiB

- CM Storm Mizar* laser gaming mouse provided by @sneekypeet
Winner:
@ChristTheGreat

- Cryorig H7* CPU Cooler provided by @sneekypeet
Winner:
@yotano211

- Bitfenix fans and LED strips* provided by @Bow
Winner:
@ChaoticG8R
*

*Congrats again to the winners and thanks again to the donators! *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Reposting the Challenge Prize winners just in case the tag/spoiler issue messed with folks not getting a tag alert.... *
> 
> *Challenge Prize Winners! *
> 
> ...













That is a nice Wall of Winners! 




It's funny because during every challenge, I tell myself that I'll scale down afterwards, and the afterwards, I can never bring myself to do so


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It's funny because during every challenge, I tell myself that I'll scale down afterwards, and the afterwards, I can never bring myself to do so


I didn't have any problem with that decision.  Weather forecast: 92, 97, 101, 94, 92, 93, 96, 95, 94 and that's not the end of this heat wave.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I didn't have any problem with that decision.  Weather forecast: 92, 97, 101, 94, 92, 93, 96, 95, 94 and that's not the end of this heat wave.



Holy poop, those are some crazy numbers for the NW! 

I do feel your pain though, as it's been crazy hot here with insane humidity


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 25, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I didn't have any problem with that decision.  Weather forecast: 92, 97, 101, 94, 92, 93, 96, 95, 94 and that's not the end of this heat wave.




Holy crap man, in Portland?!?!?!?! That's frigging crazy for that area in June.


----------



## xvi (Jun 25, 2015)

Was in Portland last weekend, can confirm, very hot.


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 25, 2015)

Its raining here today 77F.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2015)

xvi said:


> Was in Portland last weekend, can confirm, very hot.


And you didn't stop in to say hi?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 27, 2015)

It's hot here, but I'm shutting down because I'll be away from home for ~2 weeks. I have a dying GPU and oddly unstable CPU on my hands and I don't want to leave it unattended. 
While it's going though it is going! It's been trying to keep 4k a day.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 29, 2015)

Paypal received.


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And you didn't stop in to say hi?


Had no time, sadly. Woke up around 3 AM, drove straight down, walked around for ~6 hours playing Ingress with a few hundred other people, crashed on someone's uncle's floor, wrapped up, and finally cannonball'd home. 600+ miles, 29 MPG, and some *very* sore feet. Not bad for a weekend.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 30, 2015)

I have recieved a package from @Heaven7 , 2 absolutely gorgeous 2x4 cable extensions and a very generous addition in the box too, a nice surprise for my wife 

You may remember my pal @Luke Whitton , he didnt win the giveaway pc but  he should be up and running soon, little Imogen is in hospital today and we all wish her good luck and know it will turn out fine.

Lukes new mobo arrived at my house earlier,  a Gigabyte Z87 D3HP, his G3258 is already here, @Knoxx29 has genorously supplied an Arctic7 pro HSF (which has a white fan ), @Heaven7's  white cable will also go in there, its gonna look lovely.

Im lending/giving Luke some other bits and pieces to get him going (PSU 8gb RAM and a HD 5850) so it wont be long before another TPUer is having mega fun with a massively o/c G3258


Thanks again H7


...........................


----------



## FireFox (Jun 30, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Knoxx29 has genorously supplied an Arctic7 pro HSF (which has a white fan ),


----------

